# Halo Projector wattage of bulbs?



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

I have some halo projector headlights and i was wanting to get a purple colored h1 and h3 bulbs for them. I dont know what wattage of bulb to get. I dont know if the housing can hold the 80 or 100 watt bulb without melting. I think to have those bulbs you have to have the HID assembly and I dont think that the halo projector assembly is HID bulb compatible. Im thinking that i will have to get a 55 watt bulb to make sure that nothing melts. I've done some searching and couldnt find my answer so please help...Thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

first off, don't get those off-brand "ice purple" or "HID blue" bulbs. They're all crap, they'll jus cut your light output in half due to the tinted glass and they'll attract unwanted attention. The best bulbs for your money are Silverstars (athough I don't think they make them in H3 and H1). In that case, check out www.globalpremier.com and get the stanard wattage XD5s. I've used them in my last car and they're hella bright and white as day.

I'd stick with 55watt.


----------



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> first off, don't get those off-brand "ice purple" or "HID blue" bulbs. They're all crap, they'll jus cut your light output in half due to the tinted glass and they'll attract unwanted attention. The best bulbs for your money are Silverstars (athough I don't think they make them in H3 and H1). In that case, check out www.globalpremier.com and get the stanard wattage XD5s. I've used them in my last car and they're hella bright and white as day.
> 
> I'd stick with 55watt.


I just went and bought some h3 silverstars. I couldnt afford the h1's too. I figured i would get the h3's because I dont use by brights in town so those would be the ones that would get used the most. They are all 20 bucks a piece! Thats 80 bucks for the four...thats crazy. I cant wait until tonight to see them. They better be worth it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Take it from someone who melted a set of projectors:
Don't use greater than 55 watt light bulbs!

And they do make the Silverstars in H3 and H1 sizes and they both work pretty well. Options Auto Salon also has some Piaa star white bulbs that are inexpensive that I've heard work well. I may give them a try. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------

